# Contador Descendente MOD-10



## cordova007 (Oct 19, 2006)

Tengo que diseñar un contador descendente mod-10 a base de flip-flops JK (7476) y no he encontrado la manera de hacerlo. He intentado usando el clear de los flip flops con una compuerta nand que solo los pone en clear cuando encuentra como condicion las salidas 1111 (que es 15) entonces pone el CLK en B y C y lo hace un 1001 ( que es un 9) si de ahi sigo contando descendente me hace la secuencia en el display... 9 - 8 - 1 - 0 ... omitiendopor completo los valores donde B y C cambian, como si la compuerta quedase trabada en inactivo aunque la condición ya no aplique...

Que podre hacer para que funcione de forma adecuada mostrando 9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-0?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Apollo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola cordova007:

Este es un circuito que tengo en el baúl del recuerdo.
Es un contador asíncrono descendente MOD 10.

Lo dejo en formato PDF.


Espero y te sirva.

Un saludo


----------



## jokingo (Oct 20, 2006)

Yo te lo voy a intentar explicar de memoria, asi que igual hay algun error. Pero ojo, no te lo voy a hacer, te voy a explicar lo que tienes que hacer.

Como no pones nada voy a asumir que es un circuito sincrono, que son mas faciles de hacer, pero mas lentos y suelen necesitar mas puertas logicas.

1º Haz la tabla de la verdad, con todos los numeros de forma descendente del 9 al 0 en binario ( Q3, Q2, Q1 y Q0 ). Al lado pones de estas cuatro columnas pones otras cuatro que seran las del siguiente paso que dara el contador, es decir, a la par de la fila del 9 pondras la fila del 8 que seran Q3+t, Q2+t, Q1+t, Q0+t. Despues tendras que dibujar todas las columnas JK, que seran 4 columnas, una JK por cada Q.

2º Te fijas en la tabla ( hay unas tablas compuestas por Q | Q+t || J | K ) que corresponde para sacar los valores de los JK. Entoces vas sacando los valores fijandote en el Q y en el Q+t, por ejemplo en la linea de los binarios del 9 comparas Q3 con Q3+t y pones los valores de la tabla en J3 y K3. Asi rellenas toda la tabla.

3º Simplificas toda la tabla con los mapas de Karnaugh y sacas los valores de todos los JK. 

4º Diseñas el circuito teniendo el cuenta los resultados de los mapas de karnaugh con el circuit maker o algun otro programa de diseño digital. 

Una vez hecho esto solo tienes que diseñar el circuito, pero tienes que tener en cuenta a la hora de diseñar el circuito el pequeño circuito que hay que añadirle para resetear. El objetivo de este circuito es que cuando tu pulses el boton de reset los valores de la salida vuelvan a dar otra vez el valor del 9 en binario, osea, el valor del principio.


----------



## darkohcl (Dic 7, 2008)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Hola cordova007:
> 
> Este es un circuito que tengo en el baúl del recuerdo.
> Es un contador asíncrono descendente MOD 10.
> ...



Hola posiblemente no alcances a ver este mensaje pero quiero darte las gracias es perfecta esa configuracion para poder crear modulos con un 7476    crei que no podria lograrlo e verdad gracias por gente como tu este foro es famoso espero algun dia poder atribuir este conocimiento   ya tengo mi contador asendente modulo 10 listo ahora estoy listo para el mod6 desendente


----------

